# skip jacks



## hoppies56 (Apr 26, 2013)

I know it is little early , but any one getting any skip jacks yet


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

It was a bust for me Friday morning, I figure when the water gets up 50-55 we will start catchng some


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

They was tearin em up at pike last night!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know much about skipjacks and mooneyes... but my buddy is a catfisherman and seemed pretty excited about these if it helps...


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Where did he catch those Mooneye and Skips at? thanks


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Was it night or morning? And what pool?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice mooneye! I have a spot that usually turns on really well for them in April so coming up soon. The skips should start making their way to the dams here soon as well in big numbers.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just curious. Says bait for days. Bait, for catfish?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep mooneye make good cut bait for catfish.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

No idea where or how he caught them... I'm going to assume it was somewhere on the pike island pool seeing how that's where we live, but who knows... he fishes all over the river and helps run a lot of the big catfish tournaments around here.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mooneyes are great for Wipers. We fish them under launcher floats at Greenup and sometimes you can count the seconds before they hit them. Great all around bait. Great job!!!


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Any reports from Greenup? Water levels and skippys yet? Thinking of going for a drive down there Sat morning but it is about 3 hrs so any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Water is at 28 ft, so probably not the time for a long trip yet. about 16 ft above normal


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey thanks Daveo I appreciate the reply very much. I guess I will go out looking for a turkey and some morels instead.


----------

